# Practice projects that didn't go ka-flooie!



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Been playing around with the mini (midi?) lathe and wanted to try my hand at turning a simple bowl. In another post I described how my first attempt ended with the two halves flying opposite directions across the garage. 

But I've kept at it and even though I didn't pick the best of materials to practice with (first two tries were maple, rest are poplar all glued up from 3/4" stock). :moil: All the blanks started out as 5-1/2" square by 1-1/2" thick. In all but one I cut off the corners with a jig saw or hand saw before starting. Some bowls ended up much shallower than others as I made "mistakes" and kept turning to get a clean edge again.

Borrowed a digital camera that can focus a bit closer (still it doesn't seem to focus well without having a strong vertical line in the frame) So here are a few, more or less in order of creation. I don't have a scroll chuck so all of these were done with a face plate and waste block. Works OK but I'm saving up for a small 4-jaw chuck now.

Just mineral oil as the finish on all. And I am putting the date and my initials on the bottoms. They may not be art but they are mine! :thank_you2:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Rob,

That looks like some darn nice turning if you ask me. I need to get back on my lathe and try some bowls when I get a chance. Your pictures are good inspiration.... thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Rob,

I gotta agree with Bob, they're coming out real nice. Keep it up my friend.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rob looks to me like you are doing just fine. Those look just fine. I would sign, date and keep those. In a year or so pull them out and compare. You are going to be amazed. I look at my first one and then now. There is no comparison. What you need to do Rob when you get your chuck is get some green cherry or walnut. You are going to be amazed at how easy wood turns green. Then let them dry and take them back to the lathe to finish. Keep at buddy. You will get there. 

Of course unlike someone out of Georgia who shall remain nameless. Oh yea I gotta get to the lathe. Heck he has been saying that now oh let see for 3 or 4 months now.:sarcastic::lol::dirol: Sorry buddy couldn't resist. The devil made me do it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Those are some very nice turnings Rob, between you and Bernie I've just got to restart attempts at bowl turning, just a pity that neither of you have done a photo shoot to help me achieve similar results.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Those are some very nice turnings Rob, between you and Bernie I've just got to restart attempts at bowl turning, just a pity that neither of you have done a photo shoot to help me achieve similar results.


Harry hang tight. I will do a shoot for you on my day off Friday. How's that?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

It looks to me like you are off to a great start Rob. Keep it up.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Those are some very nice turnings Rob, between you and Bernie I've just got to restart attempts at bowl turning, just a pity that neither of you have done a photo shoot to help me achieve similar results.


Try this:
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?lid=1339217302

Moving pictures!!!  Between these videos and Richard Raffen's book I decided to give it a whirl.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If that is a start, then you have started out right to be sure. Good work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I'm looking forward with baited breath for your tutorial, in the meantime I couldn't restrain myself so I've started a bowl out of Jacaranda, from the same tree as my last efforts which were so green that they were dripping, what I have left have dried out nicely during the summer with no visible cracks, just a bit wobbly.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link Rob, looks very interesting.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, I'm looking forward with baited breath for your tutorial, in the meantime I couldn't restrain myself so I've started a bowl out of Jacaranda, from the same tree as my last efforts which were so green that they were dripping, what I have left have dried out nicely during the summer with no visible cracks, just a bit wobbly.



Harry here is another good set of tutorials. They are called no chuck bowls but gives you the basic's for sure. They are down toward the bottom and on the second page. Check'em out. 


YouTube - bobham5's Channel


----------

